# Port O'Connor



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Going to POC this week for Warriors Weekend and planning to wade Friday. Has anyone been in Boggy or the Bay front by Boggy to give a report.
Thanks!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Haven't been to the front lately. But some good fish were caught in and around pringle with a north wind. We picked up a few around grassy and around cross reef. This was last wkend. No telling where they're going to be with a 20 mph se wind and 75 degree waters. Last wkend was around 70 in the water.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

ReelAttitude said:


> Going to POC this week for Warriors Weekend and planning to wade Friday. Has anyone been in Boggy or the Bay front by Boggy to give a report.
> Thanks!


Well a little late for you but I waded Boggy early a couple of days ago and just about got skunked one keeper trout ,15 in and 6 or 7 undersized under 12 in..

How did you do?


----------



## Walkeraviator (May 18, 2013)

Same here... Sorry for late report, but I did get skunked in front of boggy early last week


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

My father-in-law waded inside boggy yesterday and said the bite started around 5pm!


----------

